# Hitman 4.5: All that burns...



## Serp (Nov 10, 2011)

*​*

*Plot:* It is the year 2079, over 65 years  after the start of the  Manga. The Vongola have grown as well as their  rivals and allies. The  Spina and Forza are still in power and aids to  the Vongola. The Sette  have been crushed and the Vortice rings  destroyed or at least depowered.  But internal struggles still exist  within the mafia. 
The Mafia world 5 years ago ended up banishing the Gemini users from the  Mafia world, saying that they were the threat they were warned to many  years prior. When infact they were only one of the omens, that included  the gemini candle, the return of the dead, the snow flame and the rise  of the Spirit King. One of the banished children was the 14 year old  Maxi Yagami-Forza. 

Now a strange occurrence is happening, many people are losing their  ability to create flames. Even though not everyone has lost their powers  the end is in sight. The only ones safe from this are people with two  or more flame types even if the second type was merely submissive. 

This power gap has allowed others into the fray to take the power away  from the Mafia. The spirit users, the ones who have made a contract with  spirits to fight with them. Power houses like Shin and Sora are  powerless and these Spirit users are armed to the teeth for a hostile  takeover. It is the emergence of these other omens that herald the  return of Maximillion and his allies. A powerful ally in the battle  against the Shamans and to figure out where the rest of their power has  gone.
------------------
*ACT I: A falling Star*
It was 4pm in midwinter, the days were getting shorter  and colder and the youth of the current generation were busy trying not  to better their bodies but their minds. The Namimori university, funded  by Spina, Vongola and Forza coin soon became one of the best  universities in the country. Such students it housed included the  Vongola-Forza twins and many of their guardians and friends. But today  the night was soon approaching, the great ball of flames known as the  sun was setting, for this night was going to be the longest of them all.

Far but yet still close, a Star was falling fast towards Namimori. 
"I need to warn Hiro and the others before the sun sets." the lone star  said to himself as he hurled towards the Vongola head quarters. He had  heard from the other side, the spirits of the setting of the flames  would happen this night and last for many nights to come, it was the  omen of the midsummer snow, something he knew the Gemini's played and  important part in, whether to stop it or to help it that was yet to be  revealed. 

But hot on his tail were others, ones who had trained in the way of  spirits their whole lives, they knew this was going, the end of all that  burns and they were not afraid to take the place that the vanishing  mafia would undoubtly leave.

"Paramount Star! this is futile!" Shouted one of the pursuers. 

Paramount was tired, on a good day he could take these punks no problem,  but he had been hounded for days now since leaving Egypt, he was tired  and stressed worrying about his kin about his fathers, his mothers and  his friends, he couldn't stop now.

Paramount had just crossed the border into Namimori no doubt the Mafia  would be on their way now to help. He landed on the top of the first  building he could reach.

But his landing was not as smooth as he would have liked, and Paramount crashed hard into the ground. 

"Paramount Star, your quest ends here." The first Shaman said as he raised his sword. He swung down hard and fast.

Paramount reacted fast and released a barrier of thunder flames from his body to block the attack. 

"That won't last much longer, Star." The other Shaman said. 
"You only have a few more minutes until flames vanish from this plane." 

"Fuck you Tao!" Paramount spat out at the second Shaman his mouth full of blood.

The shaman named Tao jumped up high and aimed at Paramount with his  spear, but then a wave of rope and string grabbed him from nowhere and  burned him hard with storm flames. Tao screamed loudly.

Paramount smiled at this. But the other Shaman with white hair, summoned  a wave of ice towards Paramount but then a figure appeared infront of  Paramount and punched through ice and the resultant force blasting the  ice shaman away. 

The last shaman also the first shaman was panicking. But then he looked  up into the sky and saw the sun had finally set, as it set the sky for a  second was filled with a rainbow of flames and then all was dark as  light as light as snow started to fall and then it was gone and the air  was empty once again. 
"Ha this is over Star your flames are gone now, it is time for the Shaman to rule. I Asakura will reign over you." 

Paramount clicked his fingers and a slight spark lit the sky, he smiled to himself. 

He walked over to Asakura and knelt. "Very well!" Asakura was grinning like a fool. 

"Now bow to me Paramount Star!" 

Paramount thought this through, he was tired but he would not be broken.  "How about no!" He raised up with a flaming uppercut, sky, storm and  thunder flames in one fist and he shattered Asakura's head in one blast.

And then he dropped to the floor. His two saviours ran upto him.

"I am Hiro Yagami-Forza."
"And I am Cecilia Yagami-Forza. Who are you brave warrior."

"Hiro, Cece..." And with that Paramount lost his light.

------

The next thing Paramount noticed was he was waking up in the Vongola  medical bay, but his wounds still hurt and his body still bruised. A  young strong Vongola XII stood over him.

"Like I said I am Hiro Yagami, Vongola XII. We would have healed you,  but our sun flame users seem to be out of commission, we will try again  soon."

"Its no use Hiro, their flames are gone."

"What?"

"The Omen, All that burns shall burn no more, for the coming of the midsummer snow."

"I don't understand?"

"The mafia flame powers are gone, it was prophesied."

"Nonsense, my flames still work." Hiro's hand ignited with a roaring orange flame of the sky. 

"Odd, although it is true my flames also worked. Has anyone else not been able to summon their flames."

"The medical staff, but I haven't enquired into it."

"Look into it now!"

"I know you helped me and my sister stop those assasins, but who do you  think you are giving me the leader of the Vongola orders?"

"They weren't normal assasins they were shaman, they were but some of  the weakest the stronger will come and take over. And who do I think I  am. I am Paramount Star, the maximum force of the heavens!"

"Ha how come I have never heard of you?"

"But you have dear Hiro." Paramount jumped out of the bed. 
"Call Shin in and Cece too if you can."

Moments later Shin and Cece had entered the room.

"Hiro what is the meaning of this, you summon the whole Vongola legacy to a room with an unknown person."

"Not the whole Vongola legacy father." Cece said in a solemn voice.

"Aye Cece not the whole Legacy." Paramount smiled a sly smile.

"Lord Yagami, Lady Yagami if you could summon your flames."

Cece raised her Forza ring and a delicate yet deadly storm flame filled the room.

"Stand back guys" Shin said as he raised his arm and concentrated. But nothing happened. He tried again.

"All that burns..." Paramount said under his breath.

"What is going on." Shin grabbed Paramount and held him high. "Where are my flames gone, what do you know."

"I know that they would be gone that is all, and that the shaman would come to take your place."

"But how come me and Hiro still have flames?" Cece asked.

Paramount in the grasp of Shin shrugged.
"Father he knows more than he is letting on. The tests even show his DNA is unreadable, who are you Paramount Star!" 

"Tell me who you are, or Vindice will see to you."

I have been running from Vindice for four years they hold no strength over me."

"Who are you?" Cece asked.

"Indeed!" Shin asked once more, the loss of his flames making him more  tempermental than he had been during his years of quiet adulthood.

"Very well you have forced my hand." Paramount said releasing a spark of  thunder flame forcing Shin to release him. "Stand back, Hiro, Cece  watch carefully. Shin you need not for I stole this technique from you" 

The air started to crackle with thunder flames and then storm flames  started to distort the air, and soon in the centre a ball of sky flames  rolling around and taking form, not one form but two. Soon the flames  had vanished and in the centre stood... Maximillion Yagami-Forza and  Hoshi Manjoume. 

"Surprise we're back. But we have work to do. Fetch all those who can  still use flames and even those who cannot but may be of help. A new  enemy is coming and they have help from the other side."​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 11, 2011)

The revelation of the two familiar faces undoubtly shocked all those in the room, Hiro sure was shocked. For a good three seconds before the urge to pound someone in the pavement overshadowed his shock, that Paramount Star dude was already pissing him off but now that it turned out that he was none other than the combined form of his annoying little brother and his partner in crime Hiro's irritation doubled.

"You stupid little brat."The impulse to stomp the twerp into the ground overcame Hiro and he acted on it, but while Shin was distracted by the inability to use his power, Cece knew what was coming almost as if like she could read the mind of her twin brother. She stepped in an attempt to keep the peace, and to keep the focus on the important matter.

The two were locked in a struggle, as Hiro tried to push her out of his way as delicately as he could, after all as the older brother he felt it was his duty to be protective of his sister. Sadly that same need to protect a sibling didn't cover Maxi, and he fully intended to knock some sense in the kid, in a time like this the Paramount Star charade was something he couldn't appreciate. If those two brats had known something big was coming, they should've warned the family sooner.

"Enough!"Shin snapped out of it, and was in no mood for this. Whatever happened to the Dying Will Flames, it was something that could cripple the Vongola and Forza families and they had no time for petty squabbles. 
"You're not a child anymore Hiro, get a handle on yourself."

The harshness of the tone and the words themselves were enough to defuse the situation with a startled Hiro unhanding Cece. The list of people that could talk to Hiro like that was short, but without doubt Shin was ranked first on that list.

Shin was obviously distressed, the kids had never seen him like this, clutching his head as he had know idea how to process everything that was coming at him from all directions. It seemed that a chaos like no other was about to wash over them and he would be powerless to do something about it.

Breaking the awkward silence in the roon, a furious Hiro announced."I need to see what's going on with my guardians and the rest of the family's members."
He stomped out of the room, kicking at the door while exiting and started with calling his right hand man, who was among those that had already made a number of attempts at contacting him.

"Boss, are you ok?"Formalities were ignored, getting straight to point."I've never seen anything like this, complete chaos, I'm getting reports about people losing their DWF and about attacks, I'm good but most of the people here at the club are powerless."The club he was referring to was a Vongola owned club near the university, that also functioned as a remote control center where Hiro and company could oversee the business while at college.

"It seems that everyone with multiple flame types is safe, or so my idiot brother and Hoshi tell me, them and my sister are fine but my father is depowered so that fits the theory."Hiro replied."I need you to start putting people to work, forget the betting and the rest for now, get someone to put a list together of who's unaffected, the rest there need to start calling in everyone we still have and have them report to the main base."Finally he added."And I want you to check in with Yuki, powerless or not I want you to take her back to the base....I'll contact the remaining guardians and have them do the same, text me if you have any updates."

He hung up and started reading his inbox until he reached the communication room.
"Call everyone!"He told the staff there."I need to talk with my guardians, minus Jin and Yuki, and after that try reaching any Capo or anyone else in charge overseas.

When faces of his guardians came up on the screens, it became quickly clear how royally screwed he was. As expected, only those with multiple flame types were still powered, which meant that only Marshall in L.A. and back here Jin and hopefully Yuki as well. 
But the rest were out of commission, he told them the same he told Jin before but had them stay put. 

the next calls were even more depressing, the loss of manpower was going to make it difficult if not impossible to keep control of their territories overseas. Most of the remaining forces were already in Namimori, but he called in most of those that weren't here yet. Namimori was the priority, so most of the places overseas could be left in charge by depowered members and sacrificed if needed.


----------



## Serp (Nov 13, 2011)

Earlier as Hiro was leaving to talk with his guardians Maxi had called him and entered him into a conference call with he and Hoshi.
Hoshi was explaining what he thought the issue was. 
"This was the day that all that burns would be extinguished according to what we heard. But for some reason, us and Cece seem unaffected while your dad seems hit. I've made a call to my parents in the States and they are powerless also. At first I was thinking what could it be that makes some affected and others not, maybe age, but even people our age here at the Vongola station have lost their flames then it got me thinking who still has their flames and what makes them special, then I realised me and Maxi are gemini and thought it could be that, but you and Cece aren't gemini's but then it hit me the reason Maxi is a gemini could be a factor in why you two are also immune. Maxima and Shin are two boss level hitmen and their storm and sky flames culminated in making Maxi's gemini flame of 50 percent storm and 50 percent sky. But you and Cece are uterine twins, you gained the majority of the Sky, while Cece gained the majority of the storm, but there was no doubt some crossover, you have a submissive storm and Cece a submissive sky flame."
Hiro pondered over what this meant.

"So are you saying that those with 2 or more flames are immune to this 'curse'"

"Yes imagine it like this, every person is a candle with the flame burning with their dying will, and those with two flames have another flame burning the wick from the other end. The curse would have wiped away the top, all the higher wicks extinguished. But for us with multiple flames,the lit one would kickstart the other one. It means that effectively we have a safety,  back up plan."

"Only the multiple flame users, well I am on my way to do some important checks I'll meet up with you guys laters."


----------



## Serp (Nov 13, 2011)

The alarms in the Vongola vase started to go off. 
Through the halls a person wearing a skull mask and a black body suit. He ran through the halls as superhuman speeds, the guards most now depowered were thrown side to side as they tried to approach the person. 

As he began to get further and further into the complex and fight his way through more and more staff, the security was getting thicker faster and faster. The ran and back flipped and clapped his hands as he clapped his hands there was blinding flash of yellow and blue light and then he was gone once again. 

Finally he reached the room that both Maxi and Hoshi were. The door opened and Hoshi has raised his greaved hands and Maxi was holding his baton. Hoshi raised his hands and shot a blast of magnetic force at the assailant. The intrudered was hit and send flying he recovered midflight and flipped and regained his balance on the floor before shooting off again towards Maxi this time. Maxi's baton was in base form and long and thin like a cane, he began swinging at the intruder who just kept dancing out the way. 

It was time for Hoshi to let loose, a green blast of green tempest wave was shot directly at the intruder. 
The intruder raised his arms and made a crossing motion in front of his chest. The same blue yellow light emerged and the blast hit him dead centre and the ray of green light hit the yellow and blue light making an even more vivid green light.

The intruder lay slumped on the floor. As he lay on the floor Maxi walked up to him, with the security guards watching carefully. As he lay on the floor what looked like a small ape, with a snake for a tail, about the size of a hamster materialized on his shoulder as it appeared beasts also appeared on Maxi and Hoshis shoulders. When Maxi finally reached the guy, he held out his hand and grasped the fallen fighters arm and brought him to his feet.

Shin walked into the room, with some of his guardians with him. Ran and Sora were in the States and Oressa was off doing her own thing. Kiya entered the room, followed by Kenzo, Sanae and Gabri. The older generations of guardians looked at the masked man and back to the other kids.

"Geez why did you have to hit me so soon with a Tempest wave, you know I can't make them."

"Ah stop your whining, it was only 20% power, and we can't use your body nullifier technique, so as always it was a test of which is greater." Hoshi scoffed. 

The guy, shrugged. "Fair enough guys, so you made it here safely, I thought the Shamans might have gotten you."

"Oh fuck off." Maxi shouted. 

"Sorry sorry." The masked man turned to Shin and the other guardians. "I heard you had some problems." He grasped his mask and pulled it off his face. "Hi Dad." He said looking at Sanae.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2011)

Hiro

The intruder alert coupled with the already present state of panic due to the unknown event set everyone in the base on edge included, when the alarm was switched off together with the news that it was just Asahi did little to put Hiro to ease.

"Just what we need, another one of those punks, if things weren't bad enough already." He wasn't a fan of the Geminis, not that that he hated them, it was more that he thought of pretty much all of them as his annoying little brother.....Very much like his annoying little brother.

He was at a loss what to do, he refrained from consulting his father. As proud as he was under normal circumstances, after being scolded like a boy earlier by his father, he intended to take care of things on his own.

When Jin and Yuki arrived and met up with their boss, the three headed back to his office to discuss their next move.


----------



## Serp (Nov 23, 2011)

Asahi looked around at all the adults in the room and then turned to Maxi and Hoshi.
"So whose still got powers then?"

Hoshi scanned the room and then continued with the list. "My parents are down, Shin is down, Maxima still has flames as does Gianluca, the rest of Shins guardians are down, out of the Spina it seems that most of them have flames, Sirus, Val and even their one eyed Dragon shit. My uncle and the rest seem to be down as well."

"Ah do we have enough to make a family, to sort out this flame issue." Asahi asked.

"No, thats not the problem, the end of all that burns is a natural thing and it must run its course, its the fact that while we are powerless the Shamans seek to attack and we need more than 7 to hope to do that. We need as many as possible to hold the bases. We cannot let any of the families in our triumvirate fall." Maxi added.

"So boy, what do you plan to do about this, you seem to have it all planned out?" Shin asked with a sneer, still bitter about his flames gone. 

Maxi looked at his father. "Dad, I am not a boy anymore. I know when you were even younger than I, you had to fight for your title, raising hell and fighting gods along the way. But being alienated from your family and all you love ages you alot faster than any battle. I am no longer a child and I am no mafia neverless a Vongola or Forza. I am Maximillion Tempest leader of he Gemini."

Shin was stunned by this but nodded and let his son continue. 
"Basically what we need to do is this, we gather all those who can still use flames and send some off to a cover mission to defeat the leader of the shaman group or to atleast knock him back until flames return. The rest of the group will go to key spots and defend against the attacking shamans."

"Sounds good, even without my flames, my sword will still cut my way through many of this posers!" Kenzo shouted.

"I second that!" Kiya continued. 

"Well I have an idea, its not impossible for a mafia to access shaman powers, our powers have some overlap, example Jacquel and even those of us who have seen our ancestors. You guys could be trained to use spirits, its long but with you have the right learning curve it could be done quickly." 

"I'm always up for learning new tricks." Gabri said smiling. 

"Very well, but first you guys need to learn how to fight Shaman's...like us."

"Maxi your a Shaman?" Shin asked bewildered.

"Aye, it was the only way we could use our flames effectively. Becoming partners with flame spirits that can absorb our flames straight from our soul and manipulate it, and us manipulating the spirits give us an edge on our flames. Its simple yet complicated. This genius here developed it." Maxi said pointing to Hoshi.

"SO guys you gonna fight us or what!" Asahi shouted, before running down the halls to the training rooms. Shin sighed "We might as well humour him." He said to his guardians.

When they arrived in the training room, Asahi had his skull mask back on and what wearing what seemed like metal wrist guards. 
"Come get it dad." 

Sanae ran to his son, fist in hand and swung it hard and clashed with Asahi's fist, the force knocking them both back, both warriors recovering mid fall and landing on both feet. "Maxi, Hoshi lets go."

Maxi and Hoshi went to join, Asahi. Shin, Kenzo, Kiya, Sanae and Gabri faced them. 
"Remember guys this is no joke, don't hold back and we won't either." 

With that the small creatures that sat on the shoulders of the Gemini jumped and landed on the floor, a glare of red, yellow, blue, green and orange flames filled the area and the beasts were now larger and more dangerous looking and then they vanished into the weapons of the boys. But the boys now seemed ready for battle. Maxi was holding his metal staff, glowing red and orange. Hoshi wearing his metal gloves covered in his thunder flames while his body held and aura of sky flames. And Asahi had one wrist block glowing blue and the other glowing yellow.

Before the others could react, Hoshi darted off to attack Kenzo and Kiya. They raised their swords to swing down and carve though Hoshi, but the electromagnetic barrier slowed them down and allowed Hoshi to kick Kenzo in the face. Kenzo spat out blood and started to press Hoshi with relentless sword attacks, Hoshi might have had flames but he was nowhere near as quick as Kenzo. Kenzo was the tied first most agile and third fasted of Shin's generation. Hoshi was only able to hold on this far due to his magnetic powers. 

"Arg!" He shouted as Kiya appeared behind him and cut into his back. He raised his hand and a strong wave of magnetism and thunder flames blasted out from him out of one of his pockets an old style mafia box floated out. And then opened for him, out dropped a large sword, too large for any human to wield effectively. Hoshi picked it up and swung it around his head as if it were light as a feather and then turned to face Kiya.  

Maxi now was facing Shin, Shin was unarmed and was still putting up a great fight against his youngest child. It wasn't until Shin's shirt ripped just from the pressure of his muscles under his shirt did Maxi feel that this was going to be harder than Asahi had made it out to be. Asahi fighting his Dad and Gabri. Maxi had to fight the Vongola XI boss even without flames he was still a beast of a man. "Oh fuck." He said as he saw out of the corner of his eye, one of shin's legs coming to sweep him out.


----------

